# Na Pali Kauai Club contact info



## saguaro (Dec 17, 2007)

Does anybody know how to contact Na Pali Kauai Club management (Alii Kai 2)?  I sure could use a mailing address or phone number or fax number or e-mail address.  I've lost contact with them and none of my old info seems to work.  Is Jim Windham still the person to talk to about maintenance fees?  Thanks a bunch in advance !!!

Jim


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 17, 2007)

NaPali Kauai club
Jim Windham
832-592-1306
PO Box 730
Spring, TX 77383

last email was npkc2001@yahoo.com but I'm not sure if that is the right email

Sterling


----------



## saguaro (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks, Sterling, for the quick reply.  You know, that's the same info I have.  Man, I've called that number twice, sent an e-mail, written them a letter, called Alii Kai 2 twice, sent them a letter, written II a letter (which they say they faxed to NPKC), all to no avail. Arrrrrgh!  Problem is, NPKC hasn't sent me a maintenance fee statement in a long time.  Any suggestions?

Jim


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 17, 2007)

saguaro said:


> Thanks, Sterling, for the quick reply.  You know, that's the same info I have.  Man, I've called that number twice, sent an e-mail, written them a letter, called Alii Kai 2 twice, sent them a letter, written II a letter (which they say they faxed to NPKC), all to no avail. Arrrrrgh!  Problem is, NPKC hasn't sent me a maintenance fee statement in a long time.  Any suggestions?
> 
> Jim



Keep calling & emailing daily.  The whole organization is run by Jim Windham and he is overloaded this time of year.  Not an excuse just facts.

Sorry I don't have a solution.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 18, 2007)

You might want to also try Robert Welter, former member of the board of directors at 409-765-6688 to get Jim's attention.

Sterling


----------



## FARMERT (Dec 26, 2007)

*Arend*

I have been trying to get ahold of Jim for the last two years. Lost my week last year because we didn't receive our maintenance fee bill. What's going on here? Will try the other number and email. Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 26, 2007)

It is called management incompetence.

Sterling


----------



## Sandy (Dec 26, 2007)

Speaking of all of this, have the bills for 2008 been mailed yet? I usually do receive them b/c they are due sometime in January, but don't have a bill yet.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 26, 2007)

I received mine for 2008 around Dec 17th.  With all the horrible weather in the northeast Jim might have a valid excuse. 


It took 15 days for a master card payment to make it from Princeville to The Lakes Nevada Mailed out Dec 2 from the Princeville Post Office and Master Card finally received it on the 17th.  The Pineapple Express weather front was going thru Hawaii about that time and really clobbered Washington and Oregon a couple days later.

Sterling


----------

